# My stomach sounds are embarrasing!



## CanadianIBS (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello everyone,I really need help!I am a young professional suffering from IBS for over a year now and i am on the verge of loosing my job because of it!My work demands team meetings, about three meetings a day, but my IBS stomach souunds are so embarrassing that i have to skip some or leave in the middle of meetings. I had to go with doing all the tests and Colonoscope to rule out any other underlying symptom.My GP prescirbed Dicetil, but it did not work.Then prescribed Modulon, and the sameI tried herbal, probitotics but nothing. I have regular light meals, but still get the bloating, gas, fullness and the horrid sounds even with a light sandwichI have to go the toilet about 5 times during my 9-5 job! its driving me insane , and i cannot stand close to or be arund people because of the embarrasing sounds. I always feel full, my abdomen wants to explode, and incomplete evacuation when i go to the washroom. Sometimes i feel like cutting my belly open and ending it all. Please help, any new ideas, medications... my GP is not showing any sympathy, so i have to seek alternativesThanksAri


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIMayo ClinicStomach noise: What makes my stomach growl?AnswerStomach noise - such as rumbling, gurgling and growling - typically is due to normal digestion. Stomach growling can occur when you're hungry. But it can also occur after eating or between meals when food is passing through your intestines.Hunger and appetite are controlled by a complex system of hormone-like substances primarily made by your digestive system. When you haven't eaten for a while, these substances are released and cause a part of your brain called the hypothalamus to "switch on" your desire to eat. A message is then sent to your stomach and intestines. This triggers muscle contractions and the release of acids and other digestive fluids - which causes the rumbling, grumbling sounds you hear - as your body prepares for you to eat. The thought, sight or smell of food also can trigger this response from your intestines.Sometimes excessive stomach noise can be a symptom of an underlying gastrointestinal disorder such as irritable bowel syndrome. But in such cases, stomach noise usually is accompanied by other signs and symptoms such as bloating, cramping, diarrhea or excess gas.http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/stomach-noise/NU00189"The growls, technically called borborygmi (pronounced BOR-boh-RIG-mee), are caused primarily by contractions of the muscles of the stomach and small intestine and, to a lesser extent, by contractions of the muscles of the large intestine (colon)."http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art...rticlekey=77935"Case StudySarah, a 21 year old student, who was diagnosed with IBS, tell the story of her struggle with the condition. The wrong lesson I taught myself in the lecture room It was almost 11 o'clock on a Monday morning of March 1994. I was on my way to a Research Methods lecture, totally unaware that my first encounter with IBS lay shortly ahead.Probably the only clue was this odd feeling in my stomach; it was this hollow kind of nausea & a really strange, uncomfortable sensation that I had never experienced before. It made me feel uneasy. Thinking that it would pass, I decided that I would go ahead and sit through the lecture. But within a few minutes, I was left wishing I had never entered the room.Shortly after the lecture began, my stomach started making strange, loud noises. Wind was pioneering up and down my stomach like a rollercoaster, but far more critically for me, people could actually hear it doing so. "http://www.surgerydoor.co.uk/livingwith/de...l2=Case%20Study also read what I posted on this threadhttp://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=93071


----------



## LemonLime789 (Jan 30, 2008)

I just posted about this very topic. I can totally empathize with you. I am also a young professional who must work in a quiet office and sit through business meetings. I cannot stand the embarrassment of bowel noises. If you find a remedy, please let me know! Perhaps we can offer support to each other.


----------



## TECKNINE (Feb 28, 2008)

do the noises stop when you guys leave the room??


----------



## AnaBanana (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi,I was wondering if you found relief from your symptoms. I am in my first year in university, Im 25 but I have the same symptoms as you and have to leave all the time because of this. is ruining my life, I'm cranky.... I don't know what else to do.


CanadianIBS said:


> Hello everyone,I really need help!I am a young professional suffering from IBS for over a year now and i am on the verge of loosing my job because of it!My work demands team meetings, about three meetings a day, but my IBS stomach souunds are so embarrassing that i have to skip some or leave in the middle of meetings. I had to go with doing all the tests and Colonoscope to rule out any other underlying symptom.My GP prescirbed Dicetil, but it did not work.Then prescribed Modulon, and the sameI tried herbal, probitotics but nothing. I have regular light meals, but still get the bloating, gas, fullness and the horrid sounds even with a light sandwichI have to go the toilet about 5 times during my 9-5 job! its driving me insane , and i cannot stand close to or be arund people because of the embarrasing sounds. I always feel full, my abdomen wants to explode, and incomplete evacuation when i go to the washroom. Sometimes i feel like cutting my belly open and ending it all. Please help, any new ideas, medications... my GP is not showing any sympathy, so i have to seek alternativesThanksAri


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hon I don't know if they will see this & answer you as this thread is going on 3 years old.


----------

